# Frugal Living? Opinions



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Lately I have been looking a little more into the family budget and we have decided to cut some costs. Got rid of cable and we are using Roku and various other websites (saving of about 100 a month) went to a cheaper car insurance (80 bucks a month in the pocket). I am a cheap guy and I don't like to spend money unless it is hunting or fishing related or for the kid. 

What other way have you found to cut daily costs?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

You can take it as far as you want...I know people that have sold their houses, built cabins, heat with wood, have no running water, or electricity, and just the basics...others have "off-the-grid" systems and more "Prepper" lifestyles.

I'm sorry, I believe in enjoying life and all it's splendor, I enjoy the outdoors and fishing, but when it's cold and snowy, I'm gonna sit in front of the tube on a comfortable Lazy Boy and watch ESPN with my son on a Sony 60", in a comfortable house with the thermostat set at 72 degrees, where I can get up and get a cold beer from the fridge, nuke my Taco Bell Beef Burito, and go take a dump, and a shower in a heated and carpeted bathroom, before I lay down on my memory foam bed, and watch HBO.
I'm saving money NOW due to installing extra insulation in my brick home (attic/walls for heating and cooling savings (discount+Tax savings+monthly savings), Fireplace insert (discount+tax savings+monthly heat savings if needed), LED bulbs (discounts+monthy savings), Efficient Windows (discounts+Tax savings+monthy savings), Rheem Marathon Electric Water Heater (discount through manufacturer+monthy electric savings), New Bosch energy efficient Appliances (monthly electric savings)...BUT, my biggest savings came from divorcing my ex!

But, I am also ready and prepared for the upcoming Zombie Apocalpse!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

buy clothes at goodwill. shop at the ones in the better neighborhoods for better clothes. other items can be had as well at deep discounts.

Get to know your local butcher at the grocery store and see if he can give you a heads up when meat is marked down (about to expire)

Make more foods from scratch. May not save you money but it's much more healthier.

Take advantage of discount clubs like Sam's or Costco.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I am definitely not talking about being a minimalist or giving up comforts. I like living in comfort. My next step is charging the wife and kid every time I go in a room and the lights are on for no reason.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I buy my kids clothes at once upon a child but in the poorer areas of town. The clothes seem to walk their way from the nicer stores into the suburbs to the second hand stores with the tags still on them. It is pretty hard to cut back on the comfort things. I watch all these shows where these people are living off the grid but I don't think I could cut it off the grid. At least not until the Walking Dead is finally over.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

What I see increasing my bank account is I quit using Credit Cards. I am debating about dropping Cell phone service. That would save quite a bit of money. Half the time I dont have service anyways.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

imalt said:


> I buy my kids clothes at once upon a child but in the poorer areas of town. The clothes seem to walk their way from the nicer stores into the suburbs to the second hand stores with the tags still on them. It is pretty hard to cut back on the comfort things. I watch all these shows where these people are living off the grid but I don't think I could cut it off the grid. At least not until the Walking Dead is finally over.


Good point. I like browsing the thrift stores myself.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I would love to be able to drop the Cell but I can't. I have my wife's business line, her line, and my brothers line all on my plan. Anybody ever look into that straight talk plan Wal-Mart offers?


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

This is a great thread guys. awesome suggestions too. Bonecrusher, I know clark howard used to talk highly of the straight talk plans, my understanding is they use verizon's cell network and sprint's data network, don't quote me on that though. I've considered it myself. That was actually going to be my contribution to this thread but you beat me to it.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

My wife and I also dumped cable, thought about putting in a small wood burning stove (we have a 1400sq ft ranch with no basement) Any input on if that would make a significant difference in the winter? I couldn't imagine how it wouldn't...I understand it would be an upfront cost investment.


----------



## Cut Bait (Feb 3, 2006)

Steve, I think you just need a third job. LOL


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Cut Bait said:


> Steve, I think you just need a third job. LOL


Not if you still want a part time fishing partner. 

My next question. Have any of you ever used or installed one of these? [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Nest-Learning-Thermostat-Generation-T100577/dp/B006ML9J4O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1381956311&sr=8-2&keywords=nest+learning+thermostat"]Amazon.com: Nest Learning Thermostat - 1st Generation T100577: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41BnsvNywRL[/ame]

Seriously looking into this. It looks like it could save a butt load of money. I just don't want to fork up 250 bucks without a firsthand review and I don't trust the online reviews most of the time.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

Might look a little stupid but put up thicker curtains blocking off area's in the house that are not used all the time. During winter we have a curtain blocking off the kitchen from the rest of the house, why heat the kitchen you only go in there to grab food then sit in front of the tube anyway. Same thing in the summer we have a curtian that blocks the sleeping area for the A/C. during the summer your outside anyway why cool the whole house.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

Also one of my things, get a bread maker, make your own bread. I can make 2 loafs of bread for around 1 buck and it's not the sponge bread that you buy at the stores. Mostly I just use the machine to mix the dough, then put it in 2 1 pound forms and rise it in the oven and then bake it. Then it heats the house and you got bread outa it too. I usually do the bread when i'm watching tv anyway. PS the electric fillet knife is awsome for cutting the bread.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I cruise the Salvation Army store for all of my casual clothes and the kids too. Business attire is bought new but not at Nordstrom's. I look for buy 1 get 1 sale on dress shirts and things like that. 

Been trying to convince the wife to back off on the cable channels a bit and I do my own maintenance on the cars so that helps. Put a lower ball joint on my Suburban last night and it cost $20 instead of $300. 

My son plays AAA hockey and is a goalie so nearly everything I save goes to fees, travel and equipement. I could have bought a new Ranger bass boat with what I've spent in the last 6 years just on hockey alone.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

Since I'm on a tangent.... if you like beer, make your own! Grape and Grainery in akron has a web site that you can buy anything you need, and they have classes on how to make it. It'll cost a bit at the begining, and you'll make vinegar at least once, but once you have it down it's fun and cheap. I now make kegs during the winter and drink tap beer all summer. No "Beermister" either, get a fridge from somone getting rid of one and turn it into a keg fridge, bonus extra freezer room for walleye and tap beer!
Also buy meat on sale, maranaite it in ziploc bags and throw it in the keg freezer. 1 hour in some hot water and you can throw it on the grill. .....okay i'm done for now..
PS. I bought a 4-burner stainless grill at Aldy's for 140 bucks, there was a sticker on a part that said 'char-broil" and those grills go for 300-400.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

monsterKAT11 said:


> My wife and I also dumped cable, thought about putting in a small wood burning stove (we have a 1400sq ft ranch with no basement) Any input on if that would make a significant difference in the winter? I couldn't imagine how it wouldn't...I understand it would be an upfront cost investment.


Buddy, I have a fireplace insert. When I get that pup fired up, we have to open the windows. Bedrooms stay chilly. Thats fine with me. What you have to figure out is the cost of wood, to the cost of heating your house with electric or gas. Do you also need another daily chore of bringing in wood and cleaning the wood stove out at least once a week. I bought a used insert and it cost 300 bucks. That was a about twelve years ago. I use the insert mostly in the late fall and when my wife needs a romantic interlude. Lot of folks will say the glass doors are useless, but, it is still very comforting to see the fire. I do not regret insisting on one with glass doors.


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

I was paying approximately $40.00 per month on my house phone. I switched about 5 years ago to the Magic Jack for $19.00 a year. It's not perfect, but when you use your cell phone the majority of the time but still want to keep a land line, you can't beat the savings.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Dovans said:


> What I see increasing my bank account is I quit using Credit Cards. I am debating about dropping Cell phone service. That would save quite a bit of money. Half the time I dont have service anyways.


This is right on. Only carry cash wherever you go. It is a lot harder to give someone a 20 or 50 dollar bill and watch it go away than it is to swipe that little piece of plastic. Since i've gone away from plastic with my wife, I haven't seen our bank account magically disappear after each paycheck and we can actually save money.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

monsterKAT11 said:


> My wife and I also dumped cable, thought about putting in a small wood burning stove (we have a 1400sq ft ranch with no basement) Any input on if that would make a significant difference in the winter? I couldn't imagine how it wouldn't...I understand it would be an upfront cost investment.


I have a 2080 sq ft ranch with two wood burning inserts, one up stairs, one in the basement. Both have blowers. Once it actually gets cold enough to run them, my furnace no longer needs to run. I'm all electric and in the dead of winter I save about $5 / day on my electric bill by my furnace not running. But when the big snow hit in Feb 2010 and I didn't have power for 5 days, I could still keep my house at 68-70 degrees with no blower. I have easy access to firewood on my own property and enjoy cutting / splitting wood for the exercise. But for me, its been well worth it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Dropped the house phone and just use my wife and my cell phones, do my own car repairs and maintenance which saves me at least $500 a year in oil changes and breaks between two vehicles. Shop at the thrift stores for what I can find that's usable too. 

I have 4 boys that are 8, 5, 3 and 3; they eat as much as 2 grown men. I joined Costco, best membership ever! I buy family passes to the zoo because we pay for the pass as soon as we make a second trip back and we go often with the boys. 

Keep the thermostat at 70 in the day and 64 at night. Use heavy curtains on the windows (wife's idea?). 

I started buying quality with any large purchases, more up front but it lasts and needs less work afterward. 

I don't take vacations because I can't really afford them anyway, I do plan trips and camp outs close to home though.

The biggest savings was taking any credit card and cutting it up, paying it off, and closing it out. I kept one for emergencies and if I still need whatever it is when the card thaws out of the block of ice its in, then its likely an emergency. And as a quality of life merger I got the wife one with a few hundred dollar limit!

Lastly, and I cannot stress this enough when you have kids and a large family for the holidays; my wife and I instituted a gift exchange for the holidays. Everyone buys for anyone under 18; we draw names out of a hat and set a strict $25 limit for the 1 adult you buy for. While there are still a lot of presents to be opened, the holiday has become more about the family time and less about who got what.

Here's my advice to all when it comes to your money: research and spend wisely. You'll make mistakes, but if you know what you are spending your money on you end up spending less money over time. I wish I had taken that advise and ran. I'm paying for it now but will be far and above where I would be had I not changed my ways a few years back.

Mr. A


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

getting rid of debit cards helped a ton! No more "fees" just to take money from an ATM..that alone saves $30 a month. If we want to spend money, we actually have to go to the bank and make a withdrawal... sounds frustrating but it darn near eliminates "impulse buys". Losing Cable saves at least $75 a month. Netflix is $8 a month. Lastly, try and narrow down to just ONE credit card in the family...and only have it for true emergencies.


----------



## Raylc (Jul 25, 2008)

Dovans said:


> What I see increasing my bank account is I quit using Credit Cards. I am debating about dropping Cell phone service. That would save quite a bit of money. Half the time I dont have service anyways.


I dropped the cell service and buy min,just pay for what you use.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bonecrusher said:


> Not if you still want a part time fishing partner.
> 
> My next question. Have any of you ever used or installed one of these? Amazon.com: Nest Learning Thermostat - 1st Generation T100577: Home Improvement
> 
> Seriously looking into this. It looks like it could save a butt load of money. I just don't want to fork up 250 bucks without a firsthand review and I don't trust the online reviews most of the time.


I've got one of the digital programmable ones through AEP. Not sure how much money it's saving me but you can program it!


----------



## mevers (Sep 26, 2009)

Bonecrusher said:


> Not if you still want a part time fishing partner.
> 
> My next question. Have any of you ever used or installed one of these? Amazon.com: Nest Learning Thermostat - 1st Generation T100577: Home Improvement


I have a 1st gen Nest. Like cell phones when they release a newer version the previous gen drops in price. You can definitely find that thing cheaper at Lowes (1st gen). It will take awhile for it to pay for itself but it does eventually do the trick. I think if you were to just use a lot of self control it might not be necessary but it certainly makes maintaining your heating/cooling costs easier. The real benefit to me is that I can control it remotely. By my not entirely scientific calculations I figure it saves me about $20/month.

A lot of people are talking about cutting cable. If that isn't an option to you, calling the cable company and asking for a better deal can provide surprising results. For those of us living in or near Columbus we have 3 cable companies to play against each other. I have WOW, and every year I just call them up, tell them Time Warner knocked on my door and offered a better deal and they always adjust the price.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Cheaper beer save about 500 a month


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I've got one of the digital programmable ones through AEP. Not sure how much money it's saving me but you can program it!


Just started doing the research on all these and they seem like they can save a boat load. The Nest gen 2 has some serious issues internally but the Gen1 sounds like they got it right the first time. 

I am going to talk to AEP this morning and see what results they are getting with the pilot program they have going. They should have some data I guess they started it in 2010.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

We're in the same boat because of overspending in the past when the kids were babies and it was easy to dial up one of the 6 pizza places close to home! Impulse buys on credit cards also contributed. The recession and no raises at work for 5 years didn't help either. 

Now, we have no cable, just netflix, Magic Jack, a pre-paid cell phone for me which costs on average about $10/month, and we make dinner at home a lot more. I learned how to change brakes on the cars from watching Youtube videos! 

We shop at Save-A-Lot or Aldi's. We had a BJ's membership but found that it was cheaper at the other places because we don't mind buying generic brands even with using all the coupons that BJ's sends you. Just have to bag your own groceries. We also buy clothes at the Goodwill store now. I just found 5 decent work shirts there last week. 

We are thinking of buying a programmable thermostat. I've seen them a Lowe's for $30-$40. I wouldn't spend $250 on one! Is it easy to install a thermostat by yourself? 

Also, if you've been with the same insurance company for a few years, do some shopping around! We got some quotes, then went back to our agent and they matched the rates in the quotes! Kept the same insurance at $50/month cheaper! Also sat down with the agent to go over every line item in the quote in detail and dumped a couple of things such as $20 for identity theft protection!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

fredg53 said:


> Cheaper beer save about 500 a month


...I'd say you have other issues if it saved that much money


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Misdirection said:


> I have a 2080 sq ft ranch with two wood burning inserts, one up stairs, one in the basement. Both have blowers. Once it actually gets cold enough to run them, my furnace no longer needs to run. I'm all electric and in the dead of winter I save about $5 / day on my electric bill by my furnace not running. But when the big snow hit in Feb 2010 and I didn't have power for 5 days, I could still keep my house at 68-70 degrees with no blower. I have easy access to firewood on my own property and enjoy cutting / splitting wood for the exercise. But for me, its been well worth it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app





Dovans said:


> Buddy, I have a fireplace insert. When I get that pup fired up, we have to open the windows. Bedrooms stay chilly. Thats fine with me. What you have to figure out is the cost of wood, to the cost of heating your house with electric or gas. Do you also need another daily chore of bringing in wood and cleaning the wood stove out at least once a week. I bought a used insert and it cost 300 bucks. That was a about twelve years ago. I use the insert mostly in the late fall and when my wife needs a romantic interlude. Lot of folks will say the glass doors are useless, but, it is still very comforting to see the fire. I do not regret insisting on one with glass doors.



Thanks guys, I was also considering the added benefits of having a fireplace, the example of not having power for 5 days would be a big one. I also agree with the glass front! would be nice to be able to watch the fire when everything is closed up. Maybe this option is something I should seriously consider as an upcoming project for me. I thought about building a nice hearth with a stand alone fireplace. The hard part is to find a place to put it in an already cluttered 1400sq ft ranch home


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bonecrusher said:


> Just started doing the research on all these and they seem like they can save a boat load. The Nest gen 2 has some serious issues internally but the Gen1 sounds like they got it right the first time.
> 
> I am going to talk to AEP this morning and see what results they are getting with the pilot program they have going. They should have some data I guess they started it in 2010.


Yeah, plus they are free! Or were at least. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

bdawg said:


> We are thinking of buying a programmable thermostat. I've seen them a Lowe's for $30-$40. I wouldn't spend $250 on one! Is it easy to install a thermostat by yourself?


I have a programmable but it sucks. It sucks because I lost the directions and I can't find them online. It doesn't work because I can't program it. 

Don't knock the 250 dollar thermostat yet. I did find a pretty good thread last night about them. https://community.nest.com/thread/1021


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

I have a wifi enabled programmable thermostat for about two years.Its not a NEST, I bought a 3M Filtrete unit just a few months before the NEST was introduced. Cost me $99 at Home Depot. Difficult to know how much I save with it but I estimate about $20/month. Best savings occur when we travel as we adjust the temperature when we leave, then adjust it back to normal by cell phone as we travel back home. It also provides a lot of peace of mind when we spend 2 months in Florida in the winter. I use my smartphone to check the house temperature each morning to be sure the furnace is still operating properly. It's really a neat gadget!


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

One of the biggest expenses is the auto you drive. Buy new, do the maintenance, and run it until the wheels fall off. I haven't had a car payment in a couple of years, got 2 vehicles both with over 100,000 miles and they run perfect. I'd say what make/model they are but i don't want to turn this into a mine is better then yours thread. I'll just stop at saying buy the best quality you can & pay cash if possible. Can't pay cash? Maybe you need to step back and save for the purchase for a while until you do have cash? BIG bucks get thrown away because we have to have a big truck or cool car. It just needs to get you there and be utilitarian. A big savings or investment account makes you feel a lot cooler than the biggest, baddest, loudest truck around... unless you're still 16 years old.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Last year we finished one of the exterior walls in the garage. It helped quite a bit. We still have the 1 exterior to do (the same wall the door is on) We insulated everything and covered it with T1-11 siding. I can heat my garage with a buddy heater now and enjoy changing oil and brakes in a decent temp. Can't say if it helped on the electric bill or not but I am sure it will once it is done.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

1) Avoid eating out, fast food is perceived as cheap but is not.

2) Push mow your lawn if feasible, I guarantee I use about 1/5 of the gas for a half acre lawn than my neighbors do throughout the entire year (yes, you can argue time is money if you like) However, I also get the health benefit.

3) If you can't do prepaid phones, look into no contract options, cricket, straight talk etc. The contracts are pretty much a rip-off unless you can't live without data plans.

4) I drop all HD fees every year after football is over. HD TV really only enhances sports for me, otherwise, I don't really care.

5) Insulation options such as glass block windows in the basement, storm windows, water heater insulation jackets, etc. These really do add up!

6) If you don't mind generic brands, shop Save-A-Lot or Aldi, big time money, instant savings

7) Wear a long sleeve shirt and pants in the winter, turn down the thermostat by 2 degrees...I am simply amazed at the amount of people who insist they must be in shorts in the dead of winter to be comfortable. 

8) Shoot 2 deer and don't buy meat for awhile =)


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Not sure if you consider it frugal, however, I started an online brokerage account. I have 75 dollars deposited once a month. The deposit goes into a money market account that pays I think 2% interest. Which is almost three times what you get at a bank savings account. The money is still liquid if I need it in an emergency. Takes two days to get it back into my bank checking account. Once I have enough saved up I buy stock in a relatively safe company. (GE, Chase, Wells Fargo, etc.) besides getting benefit of increase value of stock, I also get a dividend. I chose a figure that gets deposited that I would not miss. Over time, with stocks, dividends, etc. that money starts to add up to a substantial savings. Keep in mind when you sell stock, you have to claim it on income taxes. So buy and hold.


----------



## Walleye Wells (Apr 3, 2010)

Bonecrusher said:


> I have a programmable but it sucks. It sucks because I lost the directions and I can't find them online. It doesn't work because I can't program it.
> 
> Don't knock the 250 dollar thermostat yet. I did find a pretty good thread last night about them. https://community.nest.com/thread/1021


Be careful what you read or believe about the nest. You may want to do some research on the lawsuit Honeywell filed and won against them as some of their claims aren't true. I have personally installed some of these in homes and while very easy to install (all the tools required come with it) a programmable thermostat at half the cost will save as much if not more. I just don't see the Nest and frugal in the same sentence. I work at our family heating and cooling business and we put a Honeywell Focus Pro 6000 thermostat in all replacement and new homes that have gas furnaces and A/C's. They are easy to program as well as install. This thermostat is also available in wi-fi if desired for about 30dollars more. It can be controlled from any Android or Apple device through the free app and adds another dimension to temperature control as long as you have a common wire at your current thermostat. I could talk for awhile about thermostats and all the different ones out there and there features but, what I always tell customers is don't sacrifice comfort in your own home because you want or think you can save $10-$20 a month. Sometimes is is much easier to save the money by eating out one less time, buy one less pack of smokes, or work an hour or two of overtime if possible than being nagged by your wife/family that they are cold during the winter.


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

Intimidator said:


> .BUT, my biggest savings came from divorcing my ex!


Haha same here.. saves a LOT of money 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Pac12 (Sep 12, 2012)

I saw a similar thermostat on a pbs show either hometime or this old house can't remember it was able to learn your habits over time and adjust the temp as needed also had a web based software so you could see what it was doing estimated savings and what not.I also use the web to get things for free via Bing rewards and a site called swagbucks.Bing rewards give you points for searching using bing 1 point for every 2 searches max 15 points per day then once you have enough points you can redeem for gift cards from amazon or xbox live stuff and a few others I only get 5 dollar amazon cards.Then there is swagbucks its similar but much more ways to earn points and has a wider selection of rewards.On this site you can answer a daily poll question each day for 1 point and watch videos for points sign up to websites ect.. But on that site they offer things like buy product X get so many points but I don't do any of those because it would be to easy for company X to say you did it wrong and so on.I have been with Bing rewards well over a year and have earned well over 50 dollars in amazon gift cards they stack up on your amazon account and never expire.All my fishing gear like hooks sinkers line and even a bait bucket with an air pump I got from Amazon using Bing rewards.Swagbucks I have got at least three 5 dollar amazon cards since joining.I have referral links for both but unsure if its allowed to post here so I won't post until I know its ok to do so.Bing limits referrals to ten per person 10 points each and I think swagbucks is unlimited I think.Bing you can sign in with facebook or a Microsoft account swagbucks can do facebook sign up or regular old email.If anyone wants my link just ask if not no big deal its not a get rich quick thing just some extra amazon money with something that comes easy to me searching the web reading or watching videos again I steer clear of any offers that I have to pay to be rewarded I do it for the free and if I pay its not free.Of course you need the internet to do these.I use mturk also a amazon company for crowdsourcing this requires an amazon account and you will have to give them your SS# because you could make over the taxable amount depending on your qualifications.These are mostly micro tasks and you have to be internet/computer savy to do most.Made 75$ last year in my spare time doing those also and it can be turned into amazon gift cars for your account only or be put right into your bank account.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

With regards to these wifi enabled thermostats, the real savings occur when we travel. Being retired, we travel quite frequently for two to four days to visit our kids and grand kids. With a standard programmable tstat we would not set it back because we didn't want to come home to a hot or cold house. But with the wifi enabled thermostat we set the temperature way back when we leave, then on the way home I pull out my smartphone and set the temperature back to the programmed temp. The house is comfortable when we get home.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

I second the comment on a car being a huge part of monthly consumption of income. It's probably the best way in most cases to knock out expenses. Even paid off my expedition was costing me 5-600/mth. Probably more with w & t. And that was 4 years ago. I love driving trucks but they are not practical as a daily driver. Unless of course it's your job.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

make Kool-Aid or drink water with your dinner instead of tea or pop. A gallon of tea is like $3 now. Ridiculous. Kool-Aid is 12 cents a pack on sale and a cup of sugar is like maybe 20-40 cents or something. I reuse the gallon jug and fill it with kool aid, one pack for the whole gallon. its made for 1/2 gallon but that is too sweet for me.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

hardwaterfan said:


> make Kool-Aid or drink water with your dinner instead of tea or pop. A gallon of tea is like $3 now. Ridiculous. Kool-Aid is 12 cents a pack on sale and a cup of sugar is like maybe 20-40 cents or something. I reuse the gallon jug and fill it with kool aid, one pack for the whole gallon. its made for 1/2 gallon but that is too sweet for me.


Tea costs three bucks a gallon? Dang, Box of hundie - three bucks...Three or four tea bags in gallon of hot water... I mean if you make your own Kool Aid.
Just Saying....


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thats true, good idea.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

I got fed up with the price of razors and replacement blades. So I went "old school" and bought a safety razor and enough double edged blades to last me about two years for about twelve bucks off Amazon.


----------



## pedunkled (Oct 20, 2013)

I saved alot of $ by switching to Geico!

No seriously tho, #1 is I just flat out kwit going to stores. Obviously I get toiletries and what not but I eat what I catch, kill or grow. I try to shop online as much as possible, it seems like after spending all the time to find the best deal on what I'm looking for I can not stand to be on the comp any longer to buy other stuff. Plus I save gas, and avoid all the extras that we inevitably pick up while walking thru the store. And I reuse as much stuff as I possibly can.

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Sounds like you need to visit Dave Ramsey.com . All kinds of good ideas in his info, and web site. Here's one more, a weekly menu, and buy just what you need for the meals each week. Don't waste leftovers, use them up.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Swap time and know-how for money. Invest in tools and cookware, and make them pay off in savings.

Buy ingredients instead of processed foods. As others have said in this and other threads, you control the content. *G* and you'll have less packaging clogging your trash stream. For example, buy a whole chicken and roast it, for the base of one meal, then shred off the leftover meat for the base of a second meal, and boil the bones to make chicken stock for the base of a third meal.

(What's up with the price of egg noodles? Dang, make your own.)

Since the grocery stores play against each other with various sweet deals to get you in the door, jump on the good prices when you see them, especially for things that store well. For example, I'll jump at pasta when it's $1/pound and store it in glass jars (against mice) - the next week, the same box will be $1.49. Watch for buy-one-get-one-free deals

+1 on the DIY soft drinks, those 12-pack prices are sick. I can at least get the Kroger versions for half the price.

I do things others have mentioned like pushing my own mower and doing my own house painting.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Talk with your utility companys about getting on a budget plan if you arent on one already, they will average out what you pay in a year and give you a flat rate to pay every month. This is how I have all of our set up. Doesnt really save you money, but it lets you plan your monthly expenses alot better! you know what they are going to be bfore you get the bill.

Stop eating chipotle 3 nights a week haha. You should really look into putting a garden out at ricks next year, you can always borrow my tiller. can and freeze what you can. go foraging for the wild edibles with me, and stock up on all the wild game that you can. I plan to fill at least half my freezer this year w wild meat.

my biggest plan by spring is to quite smoking....and stick to it this time!!! I fwe both quite it would save between 300-400 a month!!


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

I got this one. If it is at all possible, downsizing your house would save absolutely incredible money. Pretty much all of your costs will be drastically reduced, so try to go as small as possible. I am absolutely disgusted with the thought of buying my clothing secondhand. I'm not arrogant, I just don't know where the clothes have been. For all you know, some dude could've died in the outfit you just bought!!! Ew. Also, I have a bit of a passion for fashion, so I try to stay updated on the trends. But shopping for clothes at places like TJ Maxx, Ross, and Marshall's saves you money like you wouldn't believe, the clothes are name brand, and best of all, they have never been worn by some stranger! Everybody wins! Another good idea, is, at least in this economy, get a much more fuel-efficient car. Many of my relatives drive a Prius, and they love them! I personally would go for a Toyota Corolla, but with a family, a Toyota Avalon or a Ford Focus would be better. You get a comfy ride, lots of room, and 34 highway mpg! Hope some of these help.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

hardwaterfan said:


> make Kool-Aid or drink water with your dinner instead of tea or pop. A gallon of tea is like $3 now. Ridiculous. Kool-Aid is 12 cents a pack on sale and a cup of sugar is like maybe 20-40 cents or something. I reuse the gallon jug and fill it with kool aid, one pack for the whole gallon. its made for 1/2 gallon but that is too sweet for me.


And what you save in making kool-aid you lose to dentist bills to fill cavities.
Go with your suggestion of drinking water

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I used to drink pop at work all the time. I switched to gatorade to help with my heartburn problem. Then, I switched to water to save money. I still drink pop at home, but now add ice cubes so I don't have as much pop cause I'm not as thirsty! 

Just made our own laundry detergent this weekend. Also canned more applesauce and made apple fritters at home that were amazing! Aldi's and Save A Lot have apples on sale for $1 for a 3lb bag! They are basically giving them away right now! They are $3 a bag at Giant Eagle. We made enough to serve a family of 5 ten times for just $4 in apples! 

Last June, we made strawberry jelly when strawberries were on sale and froze them in one cup containers. We are set on jelly until next june!


----------



## eyegrabber (Mar 9, 2010)

Radio Shack sells a no contract AT&T go phone for $15. You can buy an H2O sim card for $1 on ebay. Go onto H2O's site and you can buy a minute plan for $10. It's good for 200 minutes or 90 days. the service piggybacks of of AT&T towers. If you dont use a lot of minutes thats less than $3.50 a month for a cell phone. Also Kroger regularly has 4X fuel points for gift cards. Buy $250 dollars worth and you can get $1 off a gallon the next time you fill up. Take some gas cans because you can get 35 gallons. I get cabellas, bass pro, and Lowes cards. I spend money there any how. You can get $25 resturant cards to give as presents for BD's and graduations etc.


----------



## eyegrabber (Mar 9, 2010)

If you still have a land line, most cell phone providers will have a home wireless, You buy a box (1 time charge) that plugs into an outlet and has a battery backup. You can have your cell phone provider port your current home phone number into it. It will cost the same as an extra cell phone on your plan. It then connects to your home phones, and works like a land line. The only draw back is it wont work on security systems, Fax, or dial up


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

fishintechnician said:


> Stop eating chipotle 3 nights a week haha.


You tell the wife that... I don't have the balls.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Cook your meals at home! And stop using tobacco if you do use it. Switch to an ecig if you must, it has saved me a lot of money. SmokeRevolt here in Toledo is where you would want to go.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Another trick, buy seasonal stuff when the season closes, and the stuff is marked down. For example, BBQ equipment gets marked down at the end of summer. Or, I've gotten some nice extension cords at 75% off after Xmas, just because they were green and considered to be holiday merchandise.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

deltaoscar said:


> I got fed up with the price of razors and replacement blades. So I went "old school" and bought a safety razor and enough double edged blades to last me about two years for about twelve bucks off Amazon.


I second that!!

Those Mach 3 razors are crazy priced and don't work as well as a safety razor

Also get a beaver beard brush and use the solid shaving cream, it last a long time!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> Also get a beaver beard brush and use the solid shaving cream, it last a long time!


I did that, until the brush started dropping bristles fast.

Lathering up with one of those is funny, kind of like having a happy puppy slathering you with wet messy kisses.


----------

